# Misbehaving Mamates



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have put my new paring of Mamates together to breed for the first time they went beserk :twisted: in there tank I have a ferplast sippy drinker in the tank I dont like the drinker for the suction pads, what did the male do pulled it off the tank and chewed every suction pad to bits with the Mrs helping him the drinker nozzle hit the base of the tank and soaked the bedding as the nipple was pushed in these Mamates have never bitten me I have heard reports of people not wanting to keep them for that reason. I was amazed when I seen what they did .I would like to know what other breeders think of this mouse in general and for breeding.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Haha. They love to shred everything that you -don't- want them to shred. :lol:

Just get glass water bottles with metal hangers, and you'll be good. Mine still try to hide food in, and behind their water bottles, it's kind of funny. :lol: 
But with the glass ones, they can't ruin them. 

I really enjoy mine. They're great fun to watch, and handle.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes thanks Rhasputin glass will be the answer I think they are a lovely placid mouse wouldnt be without the Multis


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Multi Mamates I spoke too soon lol they have just demolished a ferplast sippy drinker chewed to pieces. The sucker pads chewed to pieces, the lid chewed to pieces, and the frame holding the drinker lol.They ignored there toys in there cage I then put an ordinary ball valve drinker in there tank attached to the tank with velcro what did they do chewed the plastic top holding the spout.This is done always through the night no wonder they sleep all day I am nowgetting a bottle with a hold guard which is metal will this work ?who knows


----------

